# Diamond Florida is bullying me



## Rickeyracer (Dec 5, 2022)

Hello, been a timeshare owner for over 30 years and have enjoyed many great vacations. I own 2 2 bedroom units at Liki Tike in Kissimmee and usually exchange as i have been the tour guide for many years for all the parks and have had enough. Last year i deposited my weeks with Diamond and was told i could give them to Intervale when i wanted within a I think it was a 2 year time period. I have never done this as i usually just do a deposit to interval. Well i called nd asked for both weeks or points ( another fiasco) to be deposited for the year 2022. I quess i didn’t really understand the time frame and was told i could only use them in a 2 month window with interval. Ok, fine deposit to intervale. The nuckleheads put in the weeks for 2023 ( i have not paid for these yet so how could i deposit them ). This went on for 1 month, many calls talking to people that don’t have a clue, asking to speak to a supervisor or manager and they would not put me in touch with one. What rights do i have as a time share holde have ? Who can help ? No one as i see it. Now they said the 2022 weeks were deposited , wait 3 day before calling. I called Intervale and 1 week has a problem. Who ever deposited my week also put in a 1 bedroom ( not mine ) and it has already been taken. I don’t know the behind scene procesure. Now they have to write to CSM and explain this, that was done over 1 month ago and now i get the same response from another phone jockey who has worked for Diamond 1 year. No one will call me and if i call they just pass me off to another who is cluless. These weeks in 2022 are paid and I don’t anyone a dime. Any suggestions would be great, seems like as owners we have no rights and no one to help. Getting really angry.
thanks
Rickey


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 8, 2022)

The check in date of the 2022 week (s) that were deposited to Interval was within 59 days. When you give Interval such a short timeframe to find another Interval member to confirm the week you deposited, Interval penalizes you by giving you only 59 day period in which you can see inventory. You do have two years total to make the Exchange, but you will only be able to see inventory that is 59 days or fewer from the current date.

Show us a screen print of your My Units page in II. What has currently been deposited? It is very hard to follow the post above.

I suggest that you write a polite message, (use punctuation, use paragraphs to make it easy to read) to
tugmembers@intervalintl.com

Mark Delcampo is a senior manager with Interval. He may be able to contact Diamond to straighten out the problem. Be nice and polite.


----------



## Rickeyracer (Dec 8, 2022)

My History​ I had my weeks with Diamond held so I could decide what i would do with them this year. Called Liki Tike and asked to deposit my 2 , 2bedroom 2022 weeks into Interval in Sept. they put in my 2023 weeks , didn't know i could without them being paid. I get a notice they were not accepted, many calls and days or weeks later ( I told them the 2022 weeks ) were to be deposited. again no Manager or supervisor will talk to me and when i call i get stone walled. Someone put in a 1 week bedroom and it's not mine. As you can see it's a 1 bedroom. And they said it could not be fixed because someone has already taken it what ever that means. I don't if i have to call the Florida attorney general or the home office in Arizona"s attorney General. Let me say that there is no web site, document, help service that i can find to get this starightened out. 

Deposits
Exchanges
Points Transactions
Getaways
Rewards

 *Home Resort**Check In/Out**Exchange No.**Point Value**Status* 

 Deposit​*Supplemental Week •TL2*
Unit: 1021E(2 Bedrooms)
Week: 50Sat, December 17, 2022
Sat, December 24, 2022028355460Unredeemed Deposit
Expires:
Tue, December 24, 2024 

 Deposit​*Liki Tiki Village
TL2*
Unit: 1040F(1 Bedroom)
Week: 50Sat, December 17, 2022
Sat, December 24, 2022028356539Unredeemed Deposit
Expires:
Tue, December 24, 2024 

 Deposit​*Liki Tiki Village
TLR*
Unit: 100A(2 Bedrooms)
Week: 13Sun, April 02, 2023
Sun, April 09, 2023028341035Cancelled 

 Deposit​*Supplemental Week •TLR*
Unit: 100A(2 Bedrooms)
Week: 13Sun, April 02, 2023
Sun, April 09, 2023028341042


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 8, 2022)

Since this is about a problem with Diamond and not a question about being new to timesharing I'm moving this to the diamond board.


----------



## Rickeyracer (Dec 8, 2022)

called "The Club connection" Liki Tiki and was given an email address to contact Contact.US@HGV.com and ask for info. 
I can do as you ask and send Mr.Delcampo an email and see what can be done.
Thanks for all your advice
Rickey


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 8, 2022)

<<As you can see it's a 1 bedroom. And they said it could not be fixed because someone has already taken it what ever that means.>>

When you log in to II, you can see thousands of weeks of inventory. Those weeks were deposited by other II members. You can exchange one of your weeks for one of the weeks that are in the online inventory. 

When the Liki Tiki 1 bedroom  week was (mistakenly) deposited into II on your behalf, it likely appeared online. Another II member saw that week, and decided to exchange his/her resort / week for it. 

Hilton (Diamond) now has a problem in that they are unable to request that II "give the 1 bedroom week (deposited in error) back" to Hilton (Diamond). Hilton (Diamond) can and must still make it right for you by giving you the 2 bedroom week to which you are entitled. You did not request a 1 bedroom to be deposited.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 8, 2022)

Do you have a senior citizen advocate group in your state government? Suggestion only report them as senior abuse for bullying.


----------



## Rickeyracer (Dec 8, 2022)

I don’t know if we do. I will check. Also waiting to see if they respond to the email i sent to the  address i posted.


----------



## Duh (Dec 9, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Do you have a senior citizen advocate group in your state government? Suggestion only report them as senior abuse for bullying.


I don't see how Diamond being incompetent (pretty normal with them) can be classified as "bullying".


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 9, 2022)

Duh said:


> I don't see how Diamond being incompetent (pretty normal with them) can be classified as "bullying".


Why are you defending bullying by Diamond?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 9, 2022)

Duh said:


> I don't see how Diamond being incompetent (pretty normal with them) can be classified


Please Google the definition, word bullying.


----------



## Duh (Dec 10, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Why are you defending bullying by Diamond?


I don't define ineptitude as bullying. Not defending Diamond in any way but the inappropriate use of the term "bullying" to garner an emotional response is uncalled for, IMO.


----------



## Duh (Dec 10, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Please Google the definition, word bullying.


I did. Have you read it though?

gerund or present participle: *bullying*

seek to harm, intimidate, or coerce (someone perceived as vulnerable).
"her 11- year-old son has been constantly bullied at school"

There is nothing in the OP that shows they are seeking to harm or intimidate or coerce the OP (seeking means on purpose, not by accident). They made a mistake and they are slow or inept at correcting their mistake. Feel free to prove that Diamond is actually bullying the OP.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 10, 2022)

Duh said:


> I did. Have you read it though?
> 
> gerund or present participle: *bullying*
> 
> ...


As a Marriott's owner and a  DRI owner before the Hilton acquisition, we have never experience this situation.


----------



## Duh (Dec 11, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> As a Marriott's owner and a  DRI owner before the Hilton acquisition, we have never experience this situation.


I have never dealt with this particular situation either though I have dealt with several other situations where Diamond has shown an exemplary ability to be just plain stupid.


----------



## Duh (Dec 11, 2022)

Rickeyracer said:


> Hello, been a timeshare owner for over 30 years and have enjoyed many great vacations. I own 2 2 bedroom units at Liki Tike in Kissimmee and usually exchange as i have been the tour guide for many years for all the parks and have had enough. Last year i deposited my weeks with Diamond and was told i could give them to Intervale when i wanted within a I think it was a 2 year time period. I have never done this as i usually just do a deposit to interval. Well i called nd asked for both weeks or points ( another fiasco) to be deposited for the year 2022. I quess i didn’t really understand the time frame and was told i could only use them in a 2 month window with interval. Ok, fine deposit to intervale. The nuckleheads put in the weeks for 2023 ( i have not paid for these yet so how could i deposit them ). This went on for 1 month, many calls talking to people that don’t have a clue, asking to speak to a supervisor or manager and they would not put me in touch with one. What rights do i have as a time share holde have ? Who can help ? No one as i see it. Now they said the 2022 weeks were deposited , wait 3 day before calling. I called Intervale and 1 week has a problem. Who ever deposited my week also put in a 1 bedroom ( not mine ) and it has already been taken. I don’t know the behind scene procesure. Now they have to write to CSM and explain this, that was done over 1 month ago and now i get the same response from another phone jockey who has worked for Diamond 1 year. No one will call me and if i call they just pass me off to another who is cluless. These weeks in 2022 are paid and I don’t anyone a dime. Any suggestions would be great, seems like as owners we have no rights and no one to help. Getting really angry.
> thanks
> Rickey


You best best is to contact the CEO's office and see if they can help you get this mess straightened out. Here are 3 different email addresses you can try. Good luck.

Mark.Wang@hgv.com        (Mark Wang - CEO)
Kelly.Clayton@hgv.com      (Kelly Clayton - Executive Assistant)
Natasha.Brown2@hgv.com     (Natasha Brown - Quality Assurance Manager)


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 11, 2022)

Duh said:


> You best best is to contact the CEO's office and see if they can help you get this mess straightened out. Here are 3 different email addresses you can try. Good luck.
> 
> Mark.Wang@hgv.com        (Mark Wang - CEO)
> Kelly.Clayton@hgv.com      (Kelly Clayton - Executive Assistant)
> Natasha.Brown2@hgv.com     (Natasha Brown - Quality Assurance Manager)


Thanks for sharing that excellent thread post. You just received five (5) thumbs up.


----------



## Duh (Dec 13, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Thanks for sharing that excellent thread post. You just received five (5) thumbs up.


That's what we're here for because you will never hear this kind of useful information from Diamond/Hilton.


----------



## Rickeyracer (Dec 14, 2022)

Thank you, i appreciate the offering of names to contact. 
on another issue as “DUH” says are incompetent actions vs Bullying ( my choice of word ) i have to get another deposit fixed. My 2 weeks in 2023 are paid in full and asked “the club “ to deposit into II. There should be a handbook of how these weeks are deposited and sent to II for approval. My weeks were fixed hen i bought them, then years ago i was talked into converting into points. Every year i get a statement that my 2 fixed weeks are ready to be used , but i changed to points. I bought these over 30 years ago when the resort was Isle of Bali, Liki Tike, Ron Jon’s, etc. so now with the deposit into II just 1 week was accepted and the other had a problem, here i go again with more headache’s. I call the club and they call II and the guy says he is new and can’t see why the issue so he calls his boss and says the reservation number has 10 digits and can only have 9. The week that is good has 10 digits. The club agent finds out that who ever it is that deposits the weeks had deposited this week somehow wrong. I don’t get it as both were the same type and deposited the same day. Again behind the scenes workings i have no clue what they do. 
I’m at the Samoset Resort this week in Rockland Maine where it was 6 degrees on Monday, waiting for this huge storm to cause havoc but it’s better than working thru a timeshare problem any day of the week. Next to continue with the original timeshare problem and will let you know how I make out.
thanks


----------



## chapjim (Dec 14, 2022)

Rickeyracer said:


> Thank you, i appreciate the offering of names to contact.
> on another issue as “DUH” says are incompetent actions vs Bullying ( my choice of word ) i have to get another deposit fixed. My 2 weeks in 2023 are paid in full and asked “the club “ to deposit into II. There should be a handbook of how these weeks are deposited and sent to II for approval. My weeks were fixed hen i bought them, then years ago i was talked into converting into points. Every year i get a statement that my 2 fixed weeks are ready to be used , but i changed to points. I bought these over 30 years ago when the resort was Isle of Bali, Liki Tike, Ron Jon’s, etc. so now with the deposit into II just 1 week was accepted and the other had a problem, here i go again with more headache’s. I call the club and they call II and the guy says he is new and can’t see why the issue so he calls his boss and says the reservation number has 10 digits and can only have 9. The week that is good has 10 digits. The club agent finds out that who ever it is that deposits the weeks had deposited this week somehow wrong. I don’t get it as both were the same type and deposited the same day. Again behind the scenes workings i have no clue what they do.
> I’m at the Samoset Resort this week in Rockland Maine where it was 6 degrees on Monday, waiting for this huge storm to cause havoc but it’s better than working thru a timeshare problem any day of the week. Next to continue with the original timeshare problem and will let you know how I make out.
> thanks



Go have a lobstah roll and feel bettah!


----------

